# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 11-02-2004. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 30-01-2004.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "email-e te padeshiruara (other than junk)" (postuar 11-02-2004 nga Larsus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31399

Titulli: "Kerkoj ndihm per 2 kurse:" (postuar 11-02-2004 nga Kosovari_78_Ca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31397

Titulli: "S'kuptoj gjë..." (postuar 11-02-2004 nga Stresi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31396

Titulli: "Operacioni famëkeq &quot;Patkoi&quot;" (postuar 11-02-2004 nga Llapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31394

Titulli: "Pasdite Gri" (postuar 11-02-2004 nga eris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31393

Titulli: "Me duket se ka mbet dhe pak vend per mua!!!!!1" (postuar 11-02-2004 nga VEKU)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31392

Titulli: "Kush i zgjidhi problemet e Shqiptareve;" (postuar 11-02-2004 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31391

Titulli: "Një alternativë për financimin e shëndetësisë" (postuar 11-02-2004 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31390

Titulli: "Las Vegas" (postuar 11-02-2004 nga Atila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31389

Titulli: "Çiftit I Kerkohen Analizat Para Martese!!" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31383

Titulli: "populli grek e aje shqiptar" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga E-N-GJ-E-LL-I)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31382

Titulli: "shqiptaret &lt;&lt;&lt; sot" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga E-N-GJ-E-LL-I)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31381

Titulli: "Agjensi që ofrojnë çmime të volitshme biletash për në Shqipëri" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga Erjona Tole)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31380

Titulli: "Ju lutem me ndihmoni forumistaaa" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga Erjona Tole)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31387

Titulli: "Mashkull/Femer 50/50" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga Pogradecari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31379

Titulli: "Ndërtesa e Kishës Orthodhokse" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31378

Titulli: "Humor Per Kompjuter" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga bregu26)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31377

Titulli: "Nje Leter nga Dy Misioner ne Shqiperi!!!" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga Ilda_mistrecja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31375

Titulli: "feja e ktheses" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga fundamentalisti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31368

Titulli: "feja e ktheses" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga fundamentalisti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31388

Titulli: "Kush na ndihmon per nje menu per diten e Shen Valentinit" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31363

Titulli: "Presidenti Dr I. Rugova u shpall Senator nderi i Evropës" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga dilaver)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31361

Titulli: "pershendetje  te gjitheve pak vone vec..." (postuar 10-02-2004 nga hitler_online)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31360

Titulli: "Sofra e Pukes" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga Enesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31357

Titulli: "Nje fitore e re e Linux ndaj Windows..!!" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga Ardi_Pg_ID)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31356

Titulli: "Si mund të zgjidhen krizat e pensioneve?" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31355

Titulli: "cila pjese e trupit ju terheq me shume ne nje femer ose ne nje mashkull" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga Karamele)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31353

Titulli: "Sokoli per Enverin, Nexhmijen  dhe Ramizin" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31352

Titulli: "Autobiografia erotike e Rudina Xhunges" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga Hek)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31351

Titulli: "Visual Basic 6.0 dhe Access 2000: &quot;Unrecognized database format&quot;" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga good devil)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31350

Titulli: "Shqiptari, babai i 31 femijeve" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga Kosovari_78_Ca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31347

Titulli: "Prinderit tuaj deshirojne qe ju te keni me shume shoqeri shqiptare apo te huaj?" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga strawberrygirl_)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31346

Titulli: "kush do ta japi ndeshjen shqiperi-suedi" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31345

Titulli: "Te ndryshme, interesante, jeta reale(18+)" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga smokkie)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31342

Titulli: "Femra edhe birrat(20+)" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga smokkie)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31338

Titulli: "Ish kampioni evropian, Luan Krasniqi, po apo jo triumfues?" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga Zëri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31336

Titulli: "Dranja-nga Martin Camaj" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga macia_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31333

Titulli: "Faik Konica- elita e kombit" (postuar 10-02-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31328

Titulli: "Kerkese Per Aop Tek #Shqiperia &amp; #Ndihme" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga *KURT_COBAIN*)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31317

Titulli: "Krizë ushqimore në Korenë e Veriut." (postuar 09-02-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31316

Titulli: "Helmon veten qe te mos binte ne prangat e policise!!" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31314

Titulli: "Pershendes te gjithe Shqiptaret" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga Niko D'Angelo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31306

Titulli: "Demonstratat studentore të vitit 1968" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga dilaver)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31304

Titulli: "Foto nga Kavaja" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga Gozhda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31303

Titulli: "Loja e Forumit: Skedina # 1" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31302

Titulli: "WP: Terroristet ne Irak kerkojne te nxisin lufte civile" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31301

Titulli: "&quot;Nisma per Lindjen e Mesme&quot; - plan amerikan per te nxitur demokracine" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31297

Titulli: "Po të hhapnit një restorant shqiptar në Amerikë....." (postuar 09-02-2004 nga Çufo_ Çufo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31294

Titulli: "A e njihni kete person?" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga FlashMx)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31291

Titulli: "Gjimnazi i Kuçovës (Matura 97)" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga Egla-tina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31288

Titulli: "kush nga ju mban syze ose lente ?" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga Erban)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31286

Titulli: "Kam 8 1/2 vjet pa qene ne Shqiperi! Mbaj rekord?" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga ju flet Tirana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31285

Titulli: "Secretary Jokes!  :ngerdheshje: " (postuar 09-02-2004 nga angelgirl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31284

Titulli: "Pa titull" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga Shiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31280

Titulli: "Java: Lidhja e Kawa me Ndihmen (HELP)" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga programuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31264

Titulli: "VB: Si te krijoj nje objekt gjate run-time" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga programuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31263

Titulli: "Kerkoj program per letersine" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga programuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31260

Titulli: "Pseudonimi me Interesant?" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga angelgirl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31259

Titulli: "Pronat!" (postuar 09-02-2004 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31256

Titulli: "Kafshet tona..me 4 dhe 2 kembe.." (postuar 09-02-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31252

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: C'fare perdorni??
 o 'Lente' (1 vota)
 o 'Syze' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31286

Sondazh: CILEN PREJ KETYRE DESHIRONI TE JETE ME DOMINANTE NE DASHURINE TUAJ
 o 'SAKRIFICA' (0 vota)
 o 'SINQERITETI' (4 vota)
 o 'XHELOZIA' (0 vota)
 o 'BESIMI' (2 vota)
 o 'SEKSI' (1 vota)
 o 'MIREKUPTIMI' (2 vota)
 o 'RESPEKTI' (3 vota)
 o 'PUTHJET' (0 vota)
 o 'AVENTURA' (1 vota)
 o '(LOL)' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31173

Sondazh: Cfare gjeje ju mallengjen me shume;
 o 'kur shihni fotografi' (1 vota)
 o 'duke degjuar muzike' (2 vota)
 o 'duke pare ndonje film prekes' (5 vota)
 o 'kur shifni nje person nga e kaluara' (3 vota)
 o 'me historite qe ju tregojne miqt' (0 vota)
 o 'nga vetmia' (1 vota)
 o 'tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31070

Sondazh: A jeni te kenaqur me punen qe beni?
 o 'po' (3 vota)
 o 'jo' (0 vota)
 o 'pak' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31055

Sondazh: do te donit te studionit jasht shtetit
 o 'po' (3 vota)
 o 'jo' (0 vota)
 o 'ndihem mire ketu' (0 vota)
 o 'nuk e di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31017

Sondazh: a eshte ne fuqi per ju shprehja :i merzitur: arg syve_larg zemres
 o 'po' (18 vota)
 o 'jo' (8 vota)
 o 'varet' (7 vota)
 o 'jepni komentin' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31005

Sondazh: Coke v Pepsi
 o 'Coke' (10 vota)
 o 'Pepsi' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30941

Sondazh: Cili nga keta Basketbolliste te NBA eshte me i miri?
 o 'Allen Iverson' (1 vota)
 o 'Kobe Bryant' (1 vota)
 o 'LeBron James' (0 vota)
 o 'Tracy McGrady' (0 vota)
 o 'Kevin Garnett' (0 vota)
 o 'Tim Duncan' (0 vota)
 o 'Shaquille Oneil' (1 vota)
 o 'Dirk Nowzinski' (1 vota)
 o 'Jason Kidd' (1 vota)
 o 'ben Wallace' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30940

Sondazh: A e përkraheni bashkimin e Shqipërisë me Kosovën?
 o 'PO' (10 vota)
 o 'JO' (3 vota)
 o 'NUK E DI' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30906

Sondazh: Cfar eshte mesatarja juaj ne shkoll?
 o 'GPA: 1.5-2.0' (1 vota)
 o 'GPA: 2.0-2.5' (2 vota)
 o 'GPA: 2.5-3.0' (0 vota)
 o 'GPA: 3.0-3.5' (6 vota)
 o 'GPA: 3.5-4.0' (6 vota)
 o 'se di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30891


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

11-02:
 o Skampini - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=453

11-02:
 o DOFFILO (38) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2140

11-02:
 o maya11 (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2203

11-02:
 o tobi (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2739

11-02:
 o CApKEnE - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3119

11-02:
 o sadomazokisti (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3417

11-02:
 o m6b7 (37) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3695

11-02:
 o vana - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3741

11-02:
 o tani21 (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4483

11-02:
 o ViniP (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4827

11-02:
 o ansia (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5562

11-02:
 o eltonx (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5630

11-02:
 o Shkoder_Gurl - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5598
 o cermenika - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5970

11-02:
 o sadat (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5965

11-02:
 o Edgarda (15) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6361

11-02:
 o bido (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7304

11-02:
 o Rodney - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7690

11-02:
 o Gjergji2006 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9298

11-02:
 o pllumb (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9329

11-02:
 o Lleshi (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=12129

11-02:
 o andja (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10873

11-02:
 o plumb (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11311
 o pllumb98 (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11331
 o pllumb2003 (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11382

12-02:
 o valeri (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3304

12-02:
 o plaku-i-detit (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=256

12-02:
 o Ermalinho (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=987

12-02:
 o Vampiri (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2537

12-02:
 o jerry_zhurma (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2540

12-02:
 o Doriana (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4276

12-02:
 o koli17 (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4412

12-02:
 o KLUlVERT (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6270

12-02:
 o Trchick (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6961

12-02:
 o Pinkie_girl (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7044

12-02:
 o Ajol (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8474

12-02:
 o punetorkrahu - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8777

12-02:
 o Esma (36) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9048

12-02:
 o moni18 (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9245

12-02:
 o Lumbardhi - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9576


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 30-01-2004
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 219 Anetare te rinj
 o 278 Tema te reja
 o 5,298 Postime te reja
 o 12 Sondazhe te reja

----------

